

Creating a top 200 website - Dramatize

I've been thinking about what it takes to create a top 200 website.<p>http://www.quantcast.com/top-sites/US/2<p>These elements seem the most important:<p>- Large set of permanent of content (travel, wiki, imdb)
- Endorphin hit content (news, images, Reddit)
- Ego boosts for users (flickr, Pinterest, tumblr)<p>Am I missing anything?
======
ameister14
You want a top 200 website?

babieswithkittens.com

have users post pictures of babies playing with kittens.

A division of babies & puppies llc

~~~
Dramatize
That's reddit.com/r/aww

~~~
ameister14
I've honestly never been on reddit. Didn't even know that segment existed.

~~~
propercoil
/r/aww is a huge chunk of reddit

